# Anyone had experience with



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Mine looked at me like "why did you give us a rock?", but they are fussy older girls...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau pretty much ignored them, and he LOVES cheese. Plus, they tend to shatter if dropped on a hard surface. It was back to bully sticks for us.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

LEUllman said:


> Beau pretty much ignored them, and he LOVES cheese. Plus, they tend to shatter if dropped on a hard surface. It was back to bully sticks for us.


Oh I like that they can shatter. Kaylee can't get her teeth into bully sticks so maybe she'll be able to chew on a Himalayan chew if I was able to soften it a little by soaking it in broth? I like what they're made from which seems to me would be easy to digest. 

TP what do you give your girls to chew on?


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

Kruz(spoo)and Belle(mpoo 16wks) love them kruz can chew through anything and belle just want what ever he has.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Mine don't have enough teeth left for chews anymore, but they used to do fine with bullies. If bullies are too big for your girl, you could try flossies, which are thin, coiled bully - but just keep an eye out because they will go through them faster, and as with any chew, you want to take it away when it gets too small.
And they are nasty to step on in the middle of the night -Ouch! lol!


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Kennedy loves the puffs that they make. It has the same ingredients they are just easier for him to chew.


----------

